# Official Phaeton video thread



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

i searched and i could only find the fifth gear clip under videos. i thought maybe we could put up some videos of the phaeton in one thread. here are my contributions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKg6n971DFs (frauscher 757 and vw phaeton) [Video unavailable for copyright reasons - Jan 2018]
.
.




.
.
http://commercial-archive.com/...0-usa [No embedded version, just click the preceding link - Jan 2018]
.
hope u guys enjoy and please feel free to add anymore that we havent seen already


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the fresh feed, I was starting to think there were only a handful of videos (already viewed)


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

If that "Warp Speed" advert was how they marketed the Phaeton in the US no wonder it did so badly...
Harry


----------



## noshmail (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: official phaeton video thread (itsallbeendonebefore)*

But wait, there's more!
Hands:
.
.




.
.


----------



## noshmail (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: official phaeton video thread (itsallbeendonebefore)*

And don't forget...
Top Gear VW Phaeton:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmGNRMOpg7E [Video unavailable - Jan 2018]
Top Gear Bentley Flying Spur:
http://videos.streetfire.net/v...8.htm [Video unavailable - Jan 2018]


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_If that "Warp Speed" advert was how they marketed the Phaeton in the US no wonder it did so badly...
Harry

I actually like the commercial, made me laugh. Very VW'ish.
On a different note, the kid in the passenger seat would be safer in the back.


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: official phaeton video thread (noshmail)*

I was very impressed by these two videos. I wonder if VWofA ever showed the "hand" video in the US.


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: official phaeton video thread (eurolok003)*

more goodies..this one of the transparent factory too. never seen this before so thought i might add it to this list.
.
.




.
.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: official phaeton video thread (itsallbeendonebefore)*

Wow, very nice... thanks for posting!


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

more and better quality video from glass manufaktur 
about 7:51 mins. enjoy
.
.




.
.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (itsallbeendonebefore)*

Sweet:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v222/bigbadbob/Sweet.gif~original

{This video has erroneously been saved as a motion GIF file with very few frames, and is not of much use - Paximus Jan 2018}


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (bobm)*

How about Driver's Training for Bodyguards courtesy of the German Volkswagen Webpage.
I just found this video the other night.
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html {This video is no longer available at this location - Paximus - Jan 2018}
Scroll over the video on that page and select 'Sicheres Fahren'.
Then select 'Fahrtraining fur Bodyguards 2'.
I hope no one has had to drive their Phaeton like this!
Robert


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: official phaeton video thread (itsallbeendonebefore)*

That video really brought back some awesome memories!!!


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (rscharf)*

This site had me on it for 20 minutes! After watching the video I clicked on the Phaeton information and watched all the different videos of the interiors that could be ordered, technology packages etc. Too bad the presentation on this site wasn't used for the introduction of the car in the USA. If it was they would still be selling the car here!
The car still exudes a classical elegance that has a timeless design. People still ask me if my car is the a brand new VW model. 
I'm hoping once VW is through with all the Porsche distractions, it will give us some indication of whether they will re-introduce the Phaeton to us. The sooner they do, the sooner they can create some anticipation.


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: official phaeton video thread (itsallbeendonebefore)*

got another good one with a POV tour of the transparent factory. enjoy.

.




.
.


----------



## trondsv8 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hallo all
Found this video from norwegian broadcasting. The guy on the video speaking norwegian, but he is wery enthusiastic.
http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/indeks/38369 {video no longer available at this location - Paximus - Jan 2018}
trond


----------



## trondsv8 (Nov 17, 2009)

another one. The car on this film is for sale in norway now
http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/indeks/3032 {video no longer available at this location - Paximus - Jan 2018}

trond


----------



## 611 (Sep 1, 2010)

I found these videos about the phaeton and haven't seen them anywhere before. The were posted by a writer and director at the ad agency that VW was using. One is described as a Brand Essence film, to help the brand preview the upcoming arrival of the Phaeton in North America.

The other is described as:
"I wrote and co-directed this film while working at Arnold Worldwide to help our client VW of America and its dealer organization better understand their own DNA. We created this film just before VW launched the New Beetle Convertible, Touareg and Phaeton. It aired over the VWoA dealer video network"

Volkswagen Phaeton Brand Essence film from Tim Brunelle on Vimeo.


Volkswagen: "Can It Be Done? (Brand Essence 2004)" from Tim Brunelle on Vimeo.


----------



## Reed187 (Aug 7, 2012)

nice phaeton video right from where it all begins...


----------



## gtferrari (Aug 7, 2012)

motortrend featured reviewer saabkyle04 reviewed the phaeton w12


----------



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

*Volkswagen site video*

http://www.volkswagen.de/de/Volkswagen/video.html?v=iLyROoafZVpQ

{video no longer available at this location - Paximus - Jan 2018}


----------



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=g6NynvSd5q4&NR=1

{video no longer available at this location - Paximus - Jan 2018}


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

.
.







.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The comments posted below the YouTube video represent a cross-section of the motoring public's thoughts, ie neither informed nor free from brand bias. However the following remark in the 10th post seems to be from the heart (must be from a former vortex owner who had a bad experience! Although I don't see a lot of evidence for a few of these issues in the Forum):

"A former owner and mechanic of a 2006 3ltr diesel, love hate relationship with this car. Fantastic drive but wholey unreliable. Boot wiring harness fails, sacrificial corrosion on body work (mainly doors), aluminium corrosion on door mirrors, 19"ali's crack, gearbox wears out due to lack of oil changes (as prescribed by VW but not ZF), torsen 4 wheel drive system locks up causing rear wheel stutter (friction modifier at end of life issue), audio amplifier blows on both systems, infotainment panel fails,air struts fail, zenon drivers overheat and fail, soft door closers fail, door handle 'touch lock' fails, kessy system can become water logged due to blocked sunroof drains (total car shut down), Front headlight washer covers spring retainer snaps, power steering hydraulic pipes corrode, windscreen wiper mechanism locks up due to corrosion, timing chains/guides/tensioners fail on earlier diesel and v8 models, multilink suspension adjustment is a nightmare when an issue, battery management circuitry fails causing a cascade of DTC's and adaption errors on the car. These cars are money pits, the Bentley version is troubled with the same problems. But when running as per designed they are a unbelievably comfortable drive.﻿"


Chris


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Ha- he got the nail on the head. But for someone competent with spanned, many of those issues can be avoided or fixed fairly easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, it was a comprehensive list...

I do not think it's much different from the 'how did it turn out' final report from most other cars from any manufacturer, that is to say once the whole lifetime deal is known.

Even Tyler Hoover's set of YouTube videos about his 'cheap' (sounds expensive to me!) 2005 Rolls Royce Phantom's list of faults sounded reasonably familiar, what with edge corrosion, flickering display, air ride disabled and the odd switch not responding....

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, the comment is from Darren/Taz (I can never tell them apart!). After 14 years & 124k, mine hasn't suffered from many of those problems. The multi-link suspension comment is utterly mystifying! The suspension setup is one of my favourite things about the car, my ball joints are still intact and all I've changed is rubber, and it still rides like it's brand new.


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

Great collection of videos, I enjoyed watching them all. For the record, I still love my Phaeton after 10 years of ownership.


----------



## Melvivio (Feb 12, 2017)

Buying a used VW Phaeton - 2002-2016, Buying advice with Common Issues

Edit: A video that I did not see in this thread. 

HD video Factory tour - 2011 facelift Volkswagen Phaeton Production

Edit: Another factory addition.

CNBC | The Edge | Inside VW's Transparent Factory


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

This video was part of a VW dealership app that unfortunately disappeared due to compatibility issues a couple years ago. This music was part of the interactive video, and I actually enjoyed it so much I got the music onto a disc to have in the Phaeton. Quite relaxing.

https://vimeo.com/57242214

John


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Phew, that is a beautifully crafted piece of film or video. It's a pretty good expression of the perception we owners believe Ferdinand Piëch was trying to achieve.

Thank you very much for posting.

Chris


PS - I find that in my browser, either VWVortex or the browser insists on hiding the URL and automatically substituting the embedded video. Thank you Nanny... If anyone wants to view it at 720px full screen and their browser doesn't show them the link in the VWVortex post, it's this one:


```
https://vimeo.com/57242214
or
https://youtu.be/kycWGbgijCg
```


----------



## Melvivio (Feb 12, 2017)

John, beautiful film! Great marketing. Perhaps a bit over the top, but justified. It makes me want to buy a new one. To bad the project didn't generated the sales. 
If only the media at the time reported: "Rolls Royce bespoke, individual luxurious motoring, made affordable by Volkswagen" instead of "it is a very expensive Passat", my guess is there would have been sold a lot more.

John, side note: Check the oeuvre of Ludovico Einaudi. The music used in this film is similar. 

Thanks Chris for the HD link!


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

What a lovely video. It must have cost way more than a Phaeton to make.
GP3 cars too. VW obviously hadn’t given up trying to sell them by that time.


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

More about the above video:

http://www.our-work.org/vw/phaeton/


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

.
Here's another reasonably fair assessment of the Phaeton's sales, including contemporary comparisons with BMW, Mercedes and Lexus. Run-time is about 6 mins.

Chris


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

This is the full Top Gear video. The YouTube one cuts off the studio introduction with my W12 in it.

https://vimeo.com/166475531


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*New Phaeton video on Youtube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqEKjuol_T0


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Better than most, but he still got the emergency start procedure the wrong way round!


----------



## Clearwater (Jan 12, 2014)

*Swiss Guy W12*

W12 cost to own

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzImp-p0QPc






Paul


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm not sure if the fellow in the video has visited the forum, and I mean no disrespect, but think this is an example of unrealistic expectations, coupled with a lack of proper research. Some of the direct operating costs (fuel, insurance, and taxes) he lists are expenses that are more or less uncontrollable. The 28,000 in repairs should have been less, but for a 220K sticker price car, expenses of say 3%/yr, is probably not unreasonable. Also, most of us on the forum do at least some of our own repairs; for example, he had an issue with the headlights that we change by removing the airboxes, not the bumper. That cost him 5K, whereas we would think about ~150 for two new lights and a DIY install. And other folks here do the struts and the suspension repairs as a DIY. 

9K for a 2005 four seater W12 with an upgraded factory paint job sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Jim,

I thoroughly agree.

Chris



PS - I just merged several of the main threads on Phaeton running costs and expenses here:

Maintenance costs for the Phaeton

I cross-linked this video, so should anyone want to discuss running costs outside of this present Video thread, that would be a great place to follow up Paul's and Jim's posts.


----------



## Clearwater (Jan 12, 2014)

*Why the VW Passat is the best VW ever made*

Me like this, one.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5g5YWUbuJg


Waiting for the virus to pass.



Paul


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Jim_CT said:


> I'm not sure if the fellow in the video has visited the forum, and I mean no disrespect, but think this is an example of unrealistic expectations, coupled with a lack of proper research. Some of the direct operating costs (fuel, insurance, and taxes) he lists are expenses that are more or less uncontrollable. The 28,000 in repairs should have been less, but for a 220K sticker price car, expenses of say 3%/yr, is probably not unreasonable. Also, most of us on the forum do at least some of our own repairs; for example, he had an issue with the headlights that we change by removing the airboxes, not the bumper. That cost him 5K, whereas we would think about ~150 for two new lights and a DIY install. And other folks here do the struts and the suspension repairs as a DIY.
> 
> 9K for a 2005 four seater W12 with an upgraded factory paint job sounds like a great deal.


And even on the insurance side Switzerland seems to be outrageously expensive. That's a LOT of money to insure a 20K car. Mine isn't valued at £20K (I think I've got it at £9K or something) but I pay like £340 or something. On the subject of the brakes....he had the front pads and discs done not once but _twice_ in his term of ownership. Leaving aside that they were ridiculously expensive it seems highly unlikely that they'd need doing twice with complete replacements. I got mine skimmed while on the car for a couple of hundred which solved the problem so surely you'd try that first - especially on the new set that hadn't been on very long.

I think I'd be kicking off quite severely if an AD charged me SIX HOURS labour to code some new parts they'd supplied for a vehicle manufacturer that they represent!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

.




.
.
Sensible, except that we know that new high-end Phaetons could cost three times the £37k quoted. Maybe £70k cheaper than an equivalent Bentley would be more like it.

Video runtime is about 20 mins.

Chris


----------

